# My very long list of supplements and medications



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

This my very long list of daily supplements/ medication, I feel that it improves my health and cure SA and ADHD, still I am open to comments and remarks about the safety of this regimen.

NON VITAMIN ANTIOXIDANTS 
Carnosine 500 mg 
NAC 600 mg 
Acetylcarnitine 500 mg 
Alpha Lipoic acid 300 mg 
Resveratrol 325 mg 


OTHER NOOTROPS 
Phosphatidylserine 100 mg 
Dmae 130 mg (with 50 mg of panthethine) 
L-Lysine 500 mg 



VITAMINS 

Vitamin C 500 mg (time released with 10mg bioflovanoids) 
B – complex: 
B1 50 mg 
B2 50 mg 
Nicinamide 50 mg 
B6 50 mg 
Folic acid 400 mcg 
B12 50 mcg 
Biotin 50mcg 
Panthothenic acid 50mg 

Choline 50mg 
Inositol 50mg 
Paba 50 mg 
Vitamin E 20 mg 
FISH oil complex: 
omega 3 1600 mg 
omega 6 400 mg 
CoQ10 30 mg 



HERBS 
Rhodiola 350 mg 
Ashwagandha 450 mg 
Reishi muhsrooms 500mg 
Curcuma Longa 300 mg (with 300 mg of Boswellia serrata) 
Mucunia puriens 350 mg 
Grape seed 125 mg 
Green tea 125 mg 
Pine bark 125 mg 
Echinacea 400 mg 
Bee propolis 500 mg 



MINERALS 
Zinc 22mg 
Magnesium 200 mg 
Selenium 100mcg 


MEDICATIONS 
Concerta 36 mg 
Finasteride 1 mg 
Allopurinol 300 mg 

I take finasteride to cure hairloss and allopurinol to cure Hyperuricemia ( I find it curious that hyperuricemia is also a symptom of the Lesch–Nyhan syndrome, combined with coprolalia and biting of fingers, all symptoms I also have despite I quite don’t suffer from this syndrome luckily).

I am aware that this is a long list, quite expensive ( we are talking of at least 100 dollars a month , medications excluded), it might be that I have some obsession for supplements as a part of my psychological problems, but I truly try supplements to improve my health and my mood.
And I have to say combined with medication they quite manage.

I also take ( but not frequently, few times a month or less):
Phenibut, Lorazepam, Passiflora, Theanine, Piracetam, Valerian, PharmaGaba, or L-glutlamine
in order to decrease some extra burst of anxiety (but not combined together, one thing at the time) and since I started to take Concerta I need this stuff less and less.

Rarely I also take, Tryptophan (500 mg).
When I have huge problem of sleep (quite rarely) doxylamin succinate.


Concerta is good for my SA, less for my ADHD, I think the dose I take is too strong, it increases my blood pressure, systolic now is 130 while it used to be 120 or less and I feel my head kind of "heavy", so I probably going to reduce my dose. With concerta I didn’t experience any increase of anxiety or sleep problems.
Fish oil, DMAE, Carnosine, are good for also to improve my ADHD conditions.
NAC is very good for OCD symptoms.
Rhodiola, Curcuma and Mucuna puriens and fish oil work as antidepressant for me with no side effect.

A further concern: I read that Resveratrol, Rhodiola and Curcuma are MAO Ininibitor. The MAOI drugs should not be combined with a lot of stuff, but I never read anything like this about Resveratrol, Rhodiola or Curcuma. Still if they have similar action, I should be concerned.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I don't think rhodiola is a potent MAOI, I used it with tianeptine and fluoxetine (that is strongly contraindicated with MAOIs) without any problems. Most of the supplements seem to be benign in aspect of bad interactions. I also tend to use herbal "adaptogens" such as rhodiola, siberian ginseng, schizandra etc as noticeable help to start the day. And valerian as sleep aid.


----------



## TrichyTerry (Nov 23, 2010)

*supplements*

Wholey moley that is quite a list, but I am there with you on finding a good balance of supplements. I also take NAC for OCD urges and it has helped me tremendously. I've heard a lot about Inositol, have you ever tried it?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you avoiding caffeine too (because of hyperuricemia) ?


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

TrichyTerry said:


> I've heard a lot about Inositol, have you ever tried it?


Inositol is in my B-complex, 50mg a day.

Last year I tried pills of 650 mg, but then I felt weird, had some strange dreams and felt prickles on my skin, so I gave it up at such high doses.



JohnG said:


> Are you avoiding caffeine too (because of hyperuricemia) ?


I don't consciously avoid caffeine, but I don't like coffee so I never drink it.
Some times I drink tea, but now that I take stimulants I prefer not take it, and I eat chocolate which has also some caffeine.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

You've got a nice regimine as far as supplements go. I am certainly a big proponent of a healthy diet enhanced with certain supplements. I would add milk thistle for liver health .A lot of studies on its positive effects on the liver . Which we all can use when taking meds and in general. Also, consider taking co-enzyme B-vits. as they are already one step closer to conversion for use in the body than the straight up B's.


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice list, how many pills do you actually take a day? I'm guessing most are tied up in a multivitamin? I'm taking a few of the above already although I do not take any prescription medication. I just started high dose inositol which is said to be good for anxiety and also cholesterol and hairloss! You should also be taking high doses of saw palmetto for hair loss and using monoxidil lotion on your scalp. If you want a really good fish oil look into Blue Ice Royal from GPA, its potent stuff and really awesome!

I'm interested in trying Rhodiola and Ashwagandha, anyone with experience in these?


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

02-23-2011....how are things going for you in 4-27-2013?


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Paul, you like my necropost? 

I was searching for a thread that has a list of supplements and this is a pretty comprehensive list so rather than create a new thread I just revived this one


----------

